# BSNL night unlimited automated download solution - free software "Auto-Connect"



## dexter_darklab (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi ! I am user of bsnl home 500 C plan and for automating my night download tasks during the free times, I have coded this software " Auto connect ". It have been through many developmental stages and this version have been in use since a while. It includes features like -

> wake up from sleep.
> Dial the internet (or) Reboot modem.
> Run the download manager (or) Torrent client.
> Close the download client
> Disconnect internet (or) Reboot modem.
> Shut down the computer.

*pcgyaan.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/screenhunter_02-jun-14-18-59.gif​
* Stores the task timings for easy repeatability.
* Supports both always ON and dial up connections.
* Single Window easy interface.
* Supports Windows 7 as well.
* Can be set to run daily.

Download​


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 7, 2010)

Reported for spamming & advertising.

by the way, Mr.Boy Genius, I've coded my own program for my requirements. Does a similar job.


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not taking any action at the moment. I don't think this is a spam.


----------



## dexter_darklab (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, I m simply trying to help those who may need it ... I dont get anything that spamming and advertising may fetch ... Great job that did the coding yourself, and thanks that you let me know that, but believe me, I have personally seen like 80 % guys using bsnl NU plans wake up and download ... Thats why I m making an effort to make them aware that there are better ways to do the task.

@ Ico - Thanks bro


----------



## knight17 (Jul 8, 2010)

It is a free application. It doesn't have any ads. It is under Creative Commons. So not a spam. Thanks for posting this. Though I am not a heaby night downloader, when the need comes I usually use the Scheduler + some other random tools to make it work. 

Will give it a try.


----------

